# Pin request



## robus (May 2, 2017)

This thread is incredibly helpful yet it keeps getting buried. Any chance it can be pinned?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?453707-How-to-Adjudicate-Actions-in-D-amp-D-5e


----------



## robus (May 2, 2017)

robus said:


> This thread is incredibly helpful yet it keeps getting buried. Any chance it can be pinned?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?453707-How-to-Adjudicate-Actions-in-D-amp-D-5e




Alternatively (or also) it would make a cracking en5ider article if Iserith approved.


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2017)

I feel like there are a lot of threads which meet the "incredibly helpful" criteria and we can't pin 'em all. Maybe somebody could post an index of best threads, and we could pin that?


----------



## robus (May 2, 2017)

That's a great idea


----------



## LordEntrails (May 3, 2017)

Or subscribe to the thread, and make a bunch of folders to organize your subscribed threads in. And set it for no notification. Then you have a bunch of bookmarks you can get to everytime you come to EnWorld.


----------



## robus (May 3, 2017)

LordEntrails said:


> Or subscribe to the thread, and make a bunch of folders to organize your subscribed threads in. And set it for no notification. Then you have a bunch of bookmarks you can get to everytime you come to EnWorld.




That's great when you're aware of the thread, but what about new users looking for info on published adventures etc? This game is growing in popularity and one would imagine new members are joining Enworld everyday. This would not only be a useful resource for them but also a demonstration of the quality of discussion that can happen on this forum. A win win.


----------



## robus (May 3, 2017)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] - here's a thread for your pinning consideration: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?545699-Best-of-the-5e-Forum

Thanks!


----------



## LordEntrails (May 3, 2017)

[MENTION=6801558]robus[/MENTION], Except as Morrus notes, there are too many great threads to pin everyone of them. But a pinned thread of "Suggested Reading" or "Resources You Should Know", or, as you did "Best of..." is


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2017)

Stuck! Or pinned, if you prefer that term.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (May 4, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Stuck! Or pinned, if you prefer that term.




I prefer, "pun."

.
.
.

Nailed it.


----------



## Darkness (May 5, 2017)

Impaled with extreme prejudice.


----------

